# 92FS Compact



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Has anyone actually seen these "new" 92FS Compacts?
I am curious how much different they are than the older style 92FS Compact. 
Really coveted one of those but could never find one - maybe the new ones?

Just thought I'd ask out loud 

Dynamik1
Editor, EDC Knife Reviews
"Knife Reviews" | Best Knives for Every Day Carry


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Are the new ones still an alloy frame or are they now polymer?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Shooting the new 92 Compact L - YouTube


----------



## losingle (Dec 3, 2012)

U tube don't really show the pistol. I have seen close up pictures of the inox compact. Shows the rail and the trigger guard is square. Really sort of blocky looking. I have a older version that looks much better. Size is still 3/4" short of a full size 92fs as before the term compact is a misnomer.


----------

